#ubuntu-google 2016-01-18
<fazer> balloons, can you check out my comment on this task? I need some help: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5874217581019136/?sp-page=1
<xcub> @knome could you help me build the messaging-app? :)
 * tsimonq2 is gone: 
<knome> xcub, sorry, i don't know anything about that :)
<fazer> ahayzen, can you take a look at my comment on the task? I need some help.
<ahayzen> fazer, yup will do :-)
<fazer> thanks.
<fazer> ahayzen, just left another comment.
<fazer> ahayzen, I figured it out. I'm almost done with the task. I'll be submitting sometime later today.
<ahayzen> fazer, if your looking for an example of dragging this maybe useful http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/music_app/__init__.py#L314
<ahayzen> fazer, just start dragging close to the right side (so 80% width or something) and drag across to close to the left side (so 20% width or something)
<nywillb> Hi, I'm working on the task "Test the WordPress theme for Ubuntu community teams (Ubuntu)," and I am not sure if I have enough bugs to submit
<knome> nywillb, hey
<nywillb> Hi
<knome> nywillb, it's not about filing bugs, it's about trying different things with the theme
<nywillb> ok
<knome> nywillb, i'll need to try something to try to fix the navigation issue you're having
<knome> but as i said, i don't see it myself, so it's a bit tricky
<nywillb> ok
<nywillb> I dont know PHP, but I can try to fix it and pull request on GitHub
<knome> actually it'll likely need changes in the CSS
<nywillb> Oh, good.
<nywillb> I know CSS
<knome> if you want to try to fix it, one thing to try is to set a specified height for the menu element
<nywillb> ok
<knome> another thing is playing around with the position value of certain elements
<nywillb> ok
<nywillb> thanks
<knome> but i don't expect you to find a solution for that necessarily - if you do, that's of course helpful
<nywillb> ok
<nywillb> Should I submit the task for review?
<knome> i haven't closely looked at your latest submissions, but you can do that
<knome> i probably want to try some fixes for the issue before we completely close the task at least
<nywillb> ok
<knome> but if you are around in IRC, it's likely better do that here since we can have a live discussion and i can try many things at the same time
<nywillb> ok
<knome> nywillb, so wait... is the header navigation working now?
<knome> nywillb, or do the items only appear after wrapping?
<knome> nywillb, i committed a small change to the repository, which i don't think fixes anything, but who knows, maybe it will..
<knome> that is, on desktop
<nywillb> knome, It still has not fixed the issue.
<nywillb> I think giving the navbar background a z-index of 0 and giving the menu ul a z index of 1 might make it work
<nywillb> I will try with inspect element
<xcub> can Alexandros Frantzis be found on IRC?
<fazer> ahayzen, I don't think I understood you properly. Am I done, the reason the tests are failing is because of Ubuntu.Components. Or am I missing something?
<ahayzen> fazer, do you have the API keys in the files?
<fazer> which files?
<ahayzen> and if not, i think there is currently a bug in the code where it imports the wrong Ubuntu.Components thing, therefore exploding autopilot :-)
<fazer> ahayzen, which files should I check for the keys?
<ahayzen> fazer, have a read of the 'API' section in the Readme-Developers
<fazer> ok
<ahayzen> fazer, but as you don't know about them, then they are probably blank, which is then probably causes those tests to fail.
<ahayzen> I'll have a go with the branch later on my desktop and then comment if they are you/us etc
<fazer> alright. Thanks. :)
<fazer> ahayzen: It's empty. There isn't a key.
<fazer> ahayzen: it tells me to obtain a personal one.
<ahayzen> fazer, yup :-)
<ahayzen> that's like why those tests are failing
<fazer> SHould I get a personal one? OR should I just submit a PR and you guys test it with a key?
<ahayzen> fazer, it should be fine to test without, we mock most of the data, it is only the searching ones that go online
<ahayzen> as long as your test you have added is passing, it should be good. IIRC some of the others are failing at the moment anyway, which we need to sort
<fazer> Ok, so if my test works when I run it by itself it's ok?
<fazer> Because it doesn't work when I run the entire suite. I think the location tabs get changed in some prior test which causes them to not work in my test.
<ahayzen> yeah should be as you haven't really been touching anything that has affecting anything else
<ahayzen> i'd submit the MR, then we can take a look what is going on
<fazer> ok. will do.
<ahayzen> and it's easier to comment with the diff visible :-)
<adueppen> darkxst: I'm going to have to request a fairly long extension on https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5300662816473088/?sp-page=1 since I've been busy studying and I have finals all week. Sorry for the inconvenience.
<darkxst> adueppen, extended
<adueppen> darkxst: thanks
<malevasquez> knome, are you around?
<knome> malevasquez, yep
<malevasquez> Should I just answer the questions in a comment?
<malevasquez> The ones you wrote in the task feedback
<knome> yes, i think that would be the best so we would have the replies recorded there
<knome> or if you want to write longer than 1000 characters, you can do a pastebin or upload a file
<knome> i know i'm hitting the 1000 char limitation fast..
<malevasquez> Great! And should I resubmit another design, or are we good with the one I sent before?
<malevasquez> Okay :)
<knome> most importantly, i want to let you know that we aren't expecting working implementations of everything
<knome> so don't let that limit you, rather focus on "what would be really useful"
<malevasquez> Thanks! So I'll answer the questions and sent it in a little while
<malevasquez> Would that be good?
<knome> yeah, let's see if i'm fresh enough to reply today :)
<knome> but i guess also those questions are just the start
<knome> i could probably ask you dozens more ;)
<malevasquez> Haha okay :)
<malevasquez> So Ill resubmit later and you can give it a look whenever you are around
<knome> yep, thanks
<malevasquez> Thank you for the help, knome
<knome> no problem, thanks for the work! :)
<fazer> ahayzen, I made the modifications you asked for.
<ahayzen> fazer, awesome thanks
#ubuntu-google 2016-01-19
<malevasquez> knome, I added a comment in the task with all the info to the answers
<malevasquez> I guess you can check it out tomorrow
<malevasquez> Thanks!
<rushil> i am not able to login to QATracker, specifically on this page http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/110614/testcases
<rushil> It keeps saying "Invalid Resource"
<wxl> rushil: managed to login with sso no problem
<wxl> i'm on upstream chrome on trusty fwiw
<rushil> hmm wxl, when i try to login, it goes to SSO, but then gives this strange error
<rushil> i'm logged into Ubuntu One. But can't log into QATracker
<wxl> have you tried clearing your browser cache, rushil ?
<wxl> logging out too
<rushil> No, let me try that.
<rushil> no luck :( tried logging out, clearing my cache. Even tried it on an incognito window so there's no cookies or anything. looks like a bug on the ubuntu site.
<wxl> except that i can't reproduce
<wxl> which os and which browser?
<rushil> macos chrome
<rushil> let me try a windows machine
<wxl> rushil: which chrome are you using?
<wxl> i'm using ubuntu. might have better luck XD
<rushil> Version 47.0.2526.111 (64-bit)
<rushil> actually i decided to try ubuntu instead of windows too
<rushil> let me see if i am successful
<wxl> that's latest -stable so that's good
<wxl> and besides os x is unix under the hood
<rushil> I was able to login. Actually there's a helpful link that says "If for any reason you cannot login... click here"
<rushil> Thanks!
<wxl> does it help?
#ubuntu-google 2016-01-20
<fazer> ahayzen, can you check out my task asap, because I'd like to get to work on another task soon.
<ahayzen> fazer, yup :-)
<fazer> thanks
<xcub> Hi balloons, is a screenshot okay for this task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4818117368741888/?sp-page=1 ?
<balloons> hey xcub
<knome> balloons, you killed him :(
<balloons> hai knome!
<knome> hello balloons
<balloons> thanks for keeping tabs on the new designs -- what do you think overall?
<balloons> knome, did you see https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6023557586878464/?sp-page=1?
<fazer> elopio, I'm adding another test to snapcraft. I'm trying to squash my commits but when I rebase, my merge upstream commit isn't visible, how can I squash that?
<balloons> top ten: 1) MatthewAllen: 36 tasks. 2) malevasquez: 30 tasks. 3) Girish Rawat: 22 tasks. 4) Alex Dueppen: 20 tasks. 5) Aditya: 17 tasks. 6) xcub: 11 tasks. 7) fazerlicourice71256: 8 tasks. 8) McIntireEvan: 8 tasks. 9) Ayush: 7 tasks. 10) Hunter Jarrell: 7 tasks.
<balloons> since I can't update the page and haven't in awhile
<elopio> fazer: I'm the wrong person to ask about git. I would try git rebase -i master, but it might end up worst. My snapcraft teammates will help you better there.
<fazer> elopio, it's ok. I figured it out. My branch is running the travis ci build now, I think it should be ready to merge soon
<fazer> balloons, they also take into account the kind of tasks right? like coding vs documentation ?
<fazer> ahayzen, for this beginner task: https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/6226596490903552/?sp-organization=4568116747042816&sp-is_beginner=True what exactly do you want me to do? Just pull the weather-app and run the test suite?
<malevasquez> balloons, could you give my task a look please?
<malevasquez> I would ask gnome but he doesn't seem to be around
<malevasquez> knome*
<ahayzen> fazer, yup simply build and run the test suite by the looks of it
<fazer> ahayzen alright,cool.
<fazer> ahayzen, two of the tests are failing. The ones taht I pointed out to you when I was working on my last task.
<fazer> Should I get a key and try those? Is that what's wrong?
<ahayzen> fazer, they all pass on my device, it is just on jenkins some are failing
<ahayzen> fazer, yeah if you try with a key it may fix them, although i'm not sure if just an OWM will be enough
<fazer> ahayzen, so what should I do about the task? Just point out that those two fail.
<fazer> oh ok, i'll try with a key.
<ahayzen> fazer, yeah just comment that, i know that those two will fail without a key, so that's cool
<fazer> Ok. awesome.
<ahayzen> fazer, it is more the fact that you have shown you can build and run the app/test suite
<fazer> yeah, I would think :) . I need the quick extra task though, while another one is getting approved.
<fazer> elopio, can you take a look at my Merge proposal? I believe it can be merged.
<fazer> elopio: https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snapcraft/pull/245
<adueppen> it really is a shame that GCI ends right after most people are finally done with final/semester exams
<balloons> adueppen, the timing is a bit rough isn't it?
<balloons> the good news is we're still all here after :-)
<fazer> Can any of the mentors look at this task, because the listed mentor doesn't seem to be available. https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4831775901614080/?sp-page=1
<McIntireEvan> Yeah I had exams this past week, toughest ones Ive ever had, really (being a senior, it makes sense) but either way it's not super important to me to complete a ton of tasks, I know I cant win in terms of tasks completed and its not like I cant continue to contribute after (which I will, because my school schedule is pretty good this last semester)
<fazer> popey, ahayzen can you take a look at this task? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5962049209237504/?sp-page=1
<ahayzen> fazer, looks good :-)
<fazer> cool
<ahayzen> fazer, just of interest, did you have to install qtdeclarative5-qtlocation-plugin and qtdeclarative5-qtpositioning-plugin ? to get the app to run ?
<fazer> ahayzen, Yes I think I did. It might have been for another app. But I remember doing that fairly recently so it was probably for this one.
<ahayzen> fazer, ah cool thanks :-) i've been trying to fix the debian/control files to have the right depends :-)
<fazer> ahayzen, can you accept the task?
<ahayzen> fazer, yup, just reading the task description, i haven't looked at this one before...
<fazer> oh ok. wait.. but how come you're a mentor for it?
<ahayzen> fazer, done :-) I got added adhoc to the coreapps tasks :-)
<fazer> ahayzen, thanks. Whats adhoc?
<ahayzen> fazer, like i was added to them after they were created
<fazer> oh ok.
#ubuntu-google 2016-01-21
<fazer> balloons, for the 'Execute manual tests for ubuntu default desktop apps' do you want me to run all the tests in common desktop and ubuntu desktop?
<malevasquez> balloons, I submitted a new design for the qatracker
<xcub> hi wxl, could you help me out with this task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6344244608368640/?sp-page=1
<MatthewAllen> xcub, what's the issue?
<xcub> MatthewAllen, is it possible to dualboot two os's inside the same vm?
<xcub> for testing auto-resize?
<MatthewAllen> yes,
<MatthewAllen> what VM Program are you using?
<xcub> virtualbox
<MatthewAllen> give me 1 sec, I use something else so I'm going to have to check
<MatthewAllen> mmk, so you have Lubuntu installed -  I assume this is the upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04?
<xcub> yeah, lubuntu-desktop-i386
<MatthewAllen> go ahed and shutdown the VM if it's booted upo
<xcub> inside one virtual machine
<xcub> ok
<MatthewAllen> once that's done, select your VM and hit the setting button
<xcub> ok
<MatthewAllen> then from there you should be able to set what is in the CD drive
<xcub> oh I see it thanks!
<MatthewAllen> then once you've selected the ISO you should be able to boot from it
<MatthewAllen> just make sure when you're rebooting after the upgrade that you have unmounted the ISO
<xcub> ok, thanks :)
<MatthewAllen> no problem
<balloons> fazer, yes
<Bryce_> hi
<Bryce_> hello
<Bryce_> are you from xubuntu?
<balloons> good morning all
<balloons> wxl, what's up with https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5111773745119232/?sp-page=1?
<wxl> balloons: been a busy few days. let me check
<balloons> wxl, perhpas this one too: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6098836552417280/?sp-page=1. Thanks :-)
<wxl> two steps ahead of you balloons
 * balloons high fives wxl
#ubuntu-google 2016-01-22
<fazer> balloons, can you take a look at my task? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5634281732833280/?sp-page=1
<fazer> also, balloons, who are top 10 right now?
<balloons> fazer, I could run the list agian
<balloons> fazer 1) MatthewAllen: 37 tasks. 2) malevasquez: 30 tasks. 3) Girish Rawat: 22 tasks. 4) Alex Dueppen: 20 tasks. 5) Aditya: 18 tasks. 6) xcub: 13 tasks. 7) fazerlicourice71256: 10 tasks. 8) McIntireEvan: 9 tasks. 9) Ayush: 7 tasks. 10) Hunter Jarrell: 7 tasks.
<fazer> balloons, thanks
<balloons> fazer, did you test brasero or empathy?
<fazer> balloons, I did brasero I remember doing empathy. If that's the messaging one then I did that.
<fazer> yup, I did it
<balloons> fazer, I ask because it's no longer default -- did you install it?
<fazer> empathy was already installed. brasero I did install.
<balloons> ack. ty
<balloons> it's going away, along with brasero and the current software center
<balloons> well, I mean, installed by default, hah!
<fazer> balloons, thunderbird was also not installed by default, fyi.
<balloons> really? That should be
<Kamran_> Is any one online at IRC..
<MatthewAllen2> Kamran, I'm not a mentor but I can try to help
<Kamran_> I want the pdf copy of my task documentation as i am not able to download  it for web......Error  404
<MatthewAllen2> is this for the Xubuntu docs?
<Kamran_> Yes ...
<Kamran_> Is any one there.....
<MatthewAllen2> Unfortunatly there's nothing I can do about that, the issue is known but likely won't be fixed for a while. So you may have to make do with the web version
<Kamran_> For me web is a bit pricey. ..
<Kamran_> If possible  can you sir please pass this to my mentor. .
<MatthewAllen2> The mentor is away at the moment, but I'm sure they can help you when they're bacl
<MatthewAllen2> knome, ^
<Kamran_> Can you sir please pass on  to him
<MatthewAllen2> I've found a cached version of the PDF not sure what date is was published though
<MatthewAllen2> http://docs.xubuntu.org/1510/C/xubuntu-documentation-A4.pdf
<MatthewAllen2> Kamran, disregard that - that's not the right docs
<Kamran_> It got downloaded it would be  enough easy for me to go through  it
<Kamran_> Thanks
<MatthewAllen2> Ignore that docs - It's not the correct one
<Kamran_> Sorry
<MatthewAllen2> You're just going to have to wait for your mentor (I've notified them)
<Kamran_> Sir what ccan you say about my work  at gci...
<Kamran_> Is anyone online. ....
<Kamran_> Is anyone online. .....
<MatthewAllen2> What about your work?
<Kamran_> The quantity of my work
<MatthewAllen2> I'm confused as to what you're trying to find out...
<Kamran_> My recommendation to be a winner. ..
<MatthewAllen2> I have absoulutly no idea, not a mentor so I can't see any of your tasks.
<MatthewAllen2> the top 3 are at like 37 tasks, then 30ish, then 20ish]
<Kamran_> Sorry....
<Kamran_> Since i have just done 4 complete so no chance of being a winner
<MatthewAllen2> to be considered I believe it's top 10, which is 7 tasks atm.
<Kamran_> Since the faq of gci i found the lowest is 5 tasks...so as can be a winner
<MatthewAllen2> https://developers.google.com/open-source/gci/resources/contest-rules?hl=en
<MatthewAllen2> Under 5.2
<Kamran_> So i may  not be able to win
<Kamran_> I heared about it on 6th jan...
<MatthewAllen2> Ahh, that sucks - I can't say anything for sure (fellow student) but it's probally not likely for you to make the finalists unless you get into the Top 10 of tasks completed
<Kamran_> I belief the term sucks is a foul language. ..
<Kamran_> Thanks a lot let me wait for my mentor . By when he would be omline......
<Kamran_> I am sorry for last comment  but a our place it is called as so
<MatthewAllen2> Not sure, probally not for a while just because of time zones
<Kamran_> May i have his email. ...
<Kamran_> Is anyone online. ..
<bigspacely> Hello. I need help building the DocViewer app for Ubuntu
<balloons> Good morning all
<tsimonq2> hey balloons how are you?
<balloons> tsimonq2, scattered, hah
<tsimonq2> balloons: well get unscattered :D
<fazer> ahayzen, any ap tests you can think of off the top of your head? Preferably in an app that already has some tests.
<fazer> ahayzen, correction: needed ap tests
<ahayzen> fazer, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps/+bugs?field.tag=needs-autopilot-test shows you all the ones for the coreapps
<fazer> cool thanks.
<ahayzen> fazer, check the age of the bug report for some of them, as they may not still be valid :-) and balloons may know of others
<fazer> alright, thanks for the heads up
<ahayzen> balloons, didn't you have a dashboard linked up to the needs-autopilot-test tag ? or am i imagining things ?
<ahayzen> ah this one maybe? http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/core-apps-test-sponsoring.html
#ubuntu-google 2016-01-23
<fazer> ahayzen, I'm working on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1452489 . I encountered something called an OptionSelector in the old tests. what exactly would that be in the reboot
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1452489 in Ubuntu Weather App "[reboot] Autopilot Testcase Needed: Switch data providers" [High,Confirmed]
<ahayzen> fazer, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-weather-dev/ubuntu-weather-app/reboot/view/head:/app/ui/settings/DataProviderPage.qml#L32
<ahayzen> ExpandableListItem
<ahayzen> ish
<ahayzen> fazer, and that particular one maybe hard to test without the API keys
<fazer> ok. cool.
<fazer> ahayzen I'll try it without, if it doesn't work then I'll get the keys by following the steps. Shouldn't be too hard.
<ahayzen> ok :-)
<fazer> ahayzen, another question, why is the old tests checking to see if the precipitation units selector appears? What does that have to do with the data provider?
<ahayzen> fazer, different providers give different info, i think before TWC only gave precipitation so it needed to be checked that that appeared
<fazer> oh ok. Does that still need to be checked? Or do both providers give precipitation now?
<ahayzen> good question :-)
<fazer> :D
<ahayzen> fazer, with TWC i get a few extra ones compared to OWM, "Chance of rain" and "UV Index" appear
<fazer> ahayzen, So, I have to navigate to the precipitations page and check that those two options appear? Or is it unnecessary?
<ahayzen> fazer, probably best, if you check the change units test, it does a similar thing
<fazer> ahayzen, I don't understand. which part?
<ahayzen> fazer, in the new tests, after changing the unit it goes back to the home page to check that the unit has actually changed
<ahayzen> so you'll do similar to that, but check that the extra label appear
<fazer> ok. thanks.
<McIntireEvan> shoutout to all my other DC area people in the blizzard right now
<fazer> ahayzen, need some help please. I have the same command in two different places with the only thing different being the object. But, it doesn't work the 2nd time. My branch is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~fazerlicourice/ubuntu-weather-app/add-test-switch-data-providers
<ahayzen> fazer, which bit doesn't work ?
<fazer> ahayzen: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fazerlicourice/ubuntu-weather-app/add-test-switch-data-providers/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_weather_app/tests/test_settings_page.py#L53
<ahayzen> fazer, hmmm adding that there is going to make the other tests fail as well :-/
<fazer> why?
<ahayzen> because the other tests assume that it starts on the unit page, you would then be changing the start point to the provider page :-/
<fazer> ok, let me try putting that before the unit page thing, but I don't think that'll change the fact that that line is not working
<ahayzen> fazer, i would just put that into your test
<fazer> ahayzen, I switched the order, so it goes to the provider page first but like I said, the get_data_provider_page isn't working
<ahayzen> as the only reason stuff should really be going into the setpUp is if it is being used multiple times
<ahayzen> it is really incorrect that the units stuff is there tbh, that should be in its own test as well
<fazer> ok. but that still won't solve my problem.
<ahayzen> fazer, can you see the provider page becoming visible after the click?
<fazer> yes
<fazer> it always fails when trying to get the page.
<ahayzen> fazer, try putting visible=True into the query as well
<fazer> you're referring to the call in settings page helper right?
<ahayzen> yup where you get the page
<fazer> didn't work.
<ahayzen> what is the error?
<fazer> state not found: object not found with name'DataProviderPAge' and properties visible: true
<ahayzen> fazer, ah i know why :-)
<fazer> care to share, s'il vous plait?
<ahayzen> fazer, add this block of code to the DataProviderPage.qml http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/app/ui/Albums.qml#L54
<ahayzen> Line54-57
<fazer> is this necessary in like every single app?
<ahayzen> (replacing "Albums" with "DataProviderPage" and "MusicPage" with "Page"
<fazer> I remember doing this for the music app also
<ahayzen> if you read the bug you'll see why, it is an issue with autopilot
<ahayzen> bug 1341671
<ubot93> bug 1341671 in Autopilot Qt Support "Versioned QML classes are not recognized by their public type name" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341671
<fazer> yup, I  see it now.
<fazer> ahayzen, ok, thanks. It worked. how can I get a key for TWC?
<fazer> I got one for OWM
<ahayzen> fazer, not sure if you can get a personal one, and it has been bought by another company so sortof in a transition
<fazer> oh.... ok.
<fazer> ahayzen, so this is pretty much impossible to test right now...?
<ahayzen> fazer, unless you get a key :-)
<fazer> but I can't..
<fazer> ahayzen, Is the weather underground the same as TWC?
<ahayzen> fazer, don't think so was trying to work that out myself
<ahayzen> fazer, the domain that we query is http://wxdata.weather.com/wxdata/
<fazer> ahaayzen, at the bottom og the homepage for the weather underground. There's a copyright by TWC.
<fazer> Could it be the same API?
<ahayzen> maybe, but they have a new API making the old one deprecated, so i don't know if it will work
<fazer> you don't know if the weather underground api key will work? Or are you talking about something else
<fazer> ahayzen ^
<ahayzen> fazer, pm'd you some info :-)
<fazer> yup
#ubuntu-google 2016-01-24
<fazer> balloons, can I have some autopilot help? I'm getting a state not found error for a StandardListItem. I'm aware of the bug workaround that needs to be added to the class and I have, but it still doesn't work. I'm working onthis bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1452489
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1452489 in Ubuntu Weather App "[reboot] Autopilot Testcase Needed: Switch data providers" [High,Confirmed]
<fazer> anyone ^^ ??
<fazer> balloons (anyone else is welcome to answer): I need some help with AP. This line works: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fazerlicourice/ubuntu-weather-app/add-test-switch-data-providers/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_weather_app/tests/test_settings_page.py#L141 but L150 is exactly the same, but it doesn't work, it returns a StateNotFoundError
<balloons> good morning all
<malevasquez> balloons, will you be able to update the leaderboard sometime today?
<malevasquez> Oh and thanks for approving my last task!
<McIntireEvan> Morning, balloons :) How are ya?
<knome> McIntireEvan, accepted your task, thanks!
<McIntireEvan> knome: I saw, thanks! The theme is really nice, hope my suggestions help!
<knome> totally; i mostly only see the designer POV here, because i'm not exactly going to use the theme myself
<knome> so much GCI mail
<McIntireEvan> Haha yeah it is the last day, I can imagine
<McIntireEvan> Hopefully Ubuntu participates again next year, I'd love to be a mentor then
<knome> i was also off the whole day yesterday, and more or less the end of the work week too
<knome> it depends on community involvement, so if people want to do it, i'm sure it will happen :)
<McIntireEvan> :) We'll just have to see
<knome> just be active when the contest is announced again
<fazer> balloons, I need an API key from TWC to test this test. I got one from the Weather Underground because they were bought by TWC and the API is the same now, but it doesn't work.
<fazer> balloons, (Or any other Weather App dev) I did it: I just pushed my test. Can you check it
<fazer> balloons, I'm done. Can you take a look at it: https://code.launchpad.net/~fazerlicourice/ubuntu-weather-app/add-test-switch-data-providers/+merge/283749
<fazer> Can one of the Weather app devs take a look at this: https://code.launchpad.net/~fazerlicourice/ubuntu-weather-app/add-test-switch-data-providers/+merge/283749
<fazer> balloons ^^
#ubuntu-google 2018-01-15
<Yash_> hi
<konrad11901> hi
<Accelerator> popey: I have a question...Ubuntu did not apply for GCI in 2016...Will there be Ubuntu in 2018 for GCI?
<aayush890> hi
<daniellimws[m]> hi
<konrad11901[m]> hi
<konrad11901[m]> oh
<daniellimws[m]> :(
<heesen_> elopio could you please take a look at this https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/pull/1872
<ubot93> Pull 1872 in snapcore/snapcraft "adding option to decompress tar.lzma cleanly" [Open]
<heesen_> elopio, could you please take a look at this https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/pull/1872
<elopio> heesen_: wait, I suggested you to start with a different task. How is that going?
<heesen_> elopio, i am doing that but my snap is empty
<heesen_> elopio, i need to add content
<heesen_> elopio, could you please tell me of elopio could you please tell me if this is good or not  https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/pull/1872
<ubot93> Pull 1872 in snapcore/snapcraft "adding option to decompress tar.lzma cleanly" [Open]
<heesen_> elopio, could you please tell me if this is good or not  https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/pull/1872
<elopio> heesen_: It's better, but not good to land yet
<heesen_> elopio,could you please tell me what isnt good with it
<elopio> The tests are not passing, and you are missing tests for your new feature. Your if statements are not good, you need an 'else'.
<elopio> As I said, you need to improve your python before trying this again.
<heesen_> elopio, I wil change the if if to if else
<elopio> heesen_: reviewing your PRs requires time and patience for us. We have a limited amount of both. Of you want to keep contributing with us as mentors, we need you to follow our advice. Otherwise we'll better switch to other tasks.
<elopio> *if
<elopio> heesen_: so please stop sending pull requests until you are more comfortable with python. I told you this requires time, and to start learning with smaller projects.
<coolpolygons[m]> hello
<Accelerator> coolpolygons[m]: Hello
<coolpolygons[m]> i see that...
<coolpolygons[m]> but no logs in riot @Ac
<coolpolygons[m]> Accelerator:
<Accelerator> coolpolygons[m]: Seems that Riot does not keep logs until you joined
<coolpolygons[m]> kk
<m4sk1n> yup, and there’s no way to change it, because even if some matrix users would be opped, they will only get 50 level, but you need 100 level to make history visible for everyone
<m4sk1n> with 50 level one can change visible name and room photo
<Accelerator> m4sk1n: Levels? XD
<m4sk1n> yup, level of permissions
<Accelerator> m4sk1n: Hmm so everyone starts with level 50..how do we increase our level?
<Accelerator> nvm i think we have to go premium for that one :(
<wxl> ooh someone should snap spectre-meltdown-checker
<coolpolygons> wxl what does the spectre-meltdown-checker do?
<coolpolygons> im guessing it has to do sth with the recent intel CPU security flaws?
<wxl> yep. checks for vulnerability
<coolpolygons> hmm what language is it in?
<daniellimws> bash
<coolpolygons> depending on that i may try to make one
<coolpolygons> oh wait it's just a script file?
<daniellimws> probably easiest since nothing to be built
<coolpolygons> shell script?
<daniellimws> yea
<wxl> https://github.com/speed47/spectre-meltdown-checker
<daniellimws> i was planning of doing it but coolpolygons you called it first
<coolpolygons> u can always make it while i'm giving it a shot
<coolpolygons> i'm just trying it for a challenge cuz im a novice programmer
<daniellimws> ok sure then
<Nissaar> elopio: hi
<Nissaar> popey: hi
<popey> hi
<Nissaar> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26386542/
<Nissaar> popey: still having probleams
<popey> I'm sadly not a python expert, I wonder if elopio can helpl with ^ that?
<heesen> popey, is sergiusens
<Nissaar> popey: do you know abt what time hell be online ?
<konrad11901> heber: hi, are you there?
<heesen> popey is sergiusens here
<Nissaar> konrad11901: can you help me with my task ?
<konrad11901> Nissaar: I'm sorry, but my Python skills are very, very basic, so I'd suggest to wait for somebody more experienced
<flexiondotorg> Nissaar: Looks like the upstream code for pyradio has a bug.
<konrad11901> didrocks: hi, are you there?
<heesen_> kyrofa,could you please take a look at this https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5911781492916224/
<flexiondotorg> Nissaar: Can you share your `snapcraft.yaml` with me.
<didrocks> konrad11901: going to leave soon, but still for a little bit
<heesen_> sergiusens,could you please take a look at this https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5911781492916224/
<popey> Nissaar: are you building the stable version? or the latest commit?
<Nissaar> popey: stable
<daniellimws> heesen_, weren't you packaging a python snap?
<heesen_> yes
<konrad11901> didrocks: I've claimed the GNOME Software tests task and I have problems with running the already written tests locally - the "check_installed_deb" test just freezes, without either passing or failing. Any idea how to solve this?
<heesen_> waiting for approval
<konrad11901> other tests run fine
<didrocks> konrad11901: ah, heber is your guy on this task, I didn't follow it closely and he will give you more accurate info
<konrad11901> ok, thanks anyway :)
<heesen_> popey,could you please take a look at this https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5911781492916224/
<popey> sure
<heesen_> popey, thanks a lot
<Nissaar> i cant even find the python file in /snap/pyradio/x8/bin/pyradio
<Nissaar> the x8 folder is empty to me
<heesen_> popey,is it good?
<heber> konrad11901, hi !
<konrad11901> heber: hi! I've claimed the GNOME Software tests task and I have problems with running the already written tests locally - the "check_installed_deb" test just freezes, without either passing or failing. Any idea how to solve this?
<elopio> Nissaar: looking.
<Nissaar> elopio: thx
<heber> konrad11901, let me run it in mi machine. Have you identified in which function/step it freezes?
<elopio> heesen_: your guessit snap builds correctly to me. Can you expand on what's the problem you are seeing?
<elopio> Nissaar: please share your snapcraft.yaml
<heesen_> elopio, i got a message saying the snap is empty
<heesen_> elopio,could you please take a look at this https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5911781492916224/
<Nissaar> elopio:https://paste.ubuntu.com/26392598/
<heesen_> elopio, the commant  https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5911781492916224/
<heesen_> comment
<konrad11901> heber: I think that it freezes at results = results_page.get_results(), but I'll double check that
<heber> konrad11901, it runs properly in my laptop with Bionic. Which ubuntu version are you using for running the tests?
<Nissaar> elopio: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26392601/ its this one
<konrad11901> heber: 17.10.1 in QEMU (host is also 17.10.1)
<Nissaar> elopio: when i ran pyradio -h it showed me the same output as in the github repo https://github.com/Nissaar/pyradio
<konrad11901> heber: I checked that again and yes, it freezes at get_results()
<Nissaar> elopio: can i release it on edge or should i make corrections ?
<heesen_> elopio,is it good
<elopio> Nissaar: you can put non-working software on edge, if it helps you testing it.
<heber> konrad11901, weird, let me check in that version
<Nissaar> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26392625/
<Nissaar> elopio: these are the same. does that mean the snap is working ?
<konrad11901> heber: oh, thanks :)
<Nissaar> one is the command i ran in shell and the other is from github
<Nissaar> elopio?
<elopio> Nissaar: I'm confused by what you are saying :)
<elopio> please, be patient.
<Nissaar> https://github.com/Nissaar/pyradio
<elopio> I will try to build your snapcraft.yaml
<Nissaar> look at the shell section where it ran pyradio -h
<Nissaar> when i ran the command in shell. i received the same output. does that mean the snap is good ?
<Nissaar> elopio: okay ill wait. im a bit stressed actually :D
<elopio> Nissaar: stressed, why so?
<heesen_> elopio, could you please review the task before 900 utc +4 sorry for rushing you
<Nissaar> i wanted to complete 1 more task before the deadline to increase my chance
<heesen_> me too
<daniellimws> there's 12 mins left ;)
<heesen_> yes
<daniellimws> not meaning to increase the pressure
<elopio> heesen_: Nissaar : sorry, not going to happen. "Do not be hasty, that is my motto". But I'm happy to keep helping you after the deadline.
<elopio> things are building here... I'll be able to test your snaps in a few minutes.
<heesen_> elopio, ok but please try if you can to see my task
<Nissaar> elopio: ill wait thx. even after gci will we be allowed to work on snaps ?
<elopio> heesen_: I'm looking at it.
<heesen_> ok thanks a lot
<elopio> Nissaar: you will be very welcome to keep working on snaps. We will be happy to mentor you and help you finding a path to keep learning
<elopio> heesen_: take a look at the other snaps in snapcrafters. For example, https://github.com/snapcrafters/offlineimap
<heesen> yes
<Nissaar> elopio: ohhh great ^_^
<elopio> heesen_: instead of forking the upstream, we fork the snapcrafters checklist, and refer to upstream in the source part of the snapcraft.yaml
<elopio> heesen: did you fork that one? We need to review your checklist to approve the task.
<heesen> yes
<elopio> heesen: please share the link to the repo with the checklist.
<heesen> sending
<heesen> https://github.com/heesen3/heesen
<elopio> heesen: please rename the repo from heesen to guessit. And please complete all the checks until the call for testing.
<Nissaar> elopio: can i convert the cofinement to strict ? And should i build it again after doing so ?
<heesen> ok
<elopio> the call for testing is the most important part for me, because I can tell you taht it works for me, but we need to check that it works in a wider variety of environments.
<heber> konrad11901, you can update qemu_headless to false in ~/.config/ubuntu-system-tests.conf to see the UI while test is running.
<elopio> Nissaar: give it a try Build it again with strict and test it.
<konrad11901[m]> heber: ok, give me a minute
<heesen> elopio, I have rename it
<elopio> heesen: thanks. Please follow up with the other checks in the list.
<elopio> Nissaar: Progress: [ 29%], that's as far as I got. Sorry the time's up, but there's a lot more after gci, it will still be awesome to publish this snap and get feeback from users on the following days.
<Nissaar> elopio: isnt the deadline to submit the 17th ?
<daniellimws> yea today's just to claim a new task
<elopio> I don't know, didn't you tell me 12 minutes left?
<elopio> so what's the rush?
<konrad11901[m]> heber: freezes at the rotating spinner
<didrocks> the deadline was for claiming new tasks
<heesen> elopio, i have done the checklist
<elopio> heesen: really, you should relax and slow down :)
<elopio> heesen: your repo still says [Project]. You haven't updated the link to the forum post with the call for testing.
<heesen> i want to do maximum as a cyclone in maurituis then we will get power cut
<elopio> heesen: you need to update the description of the repo. It still says snapcraft template.
<elopio> heesen: you also need to update the commented section: The Snapcrafters
<elopio> heesen: sorry to hear about the cyclone, I hope it will not cause a lot of problems for you.
<elopio> but, by rushing you are just doing half of the work. Slow down, we will be here again when you get your power back. And maybe you can find a python book at a library, so you can practice also offline.
<heesen> elopio, i have done that i submitted a new version at 21.08
<elopio> heesen: I still don't see the updated link to the call for testing in the README. Also you have broken markdown in "Post an announcement in the Snapcraft Forum"
<elopio> heesen: I can't follow your pace, sorry. I will check it again tomorrow morning. Please ping me only with questions.
<elopio> if you keep pinging me every 5 minutes to review your task, I will have to start ignoring your pings because I can't review every 5 minutes.
<heesen> ok sorry
<elopio> heesen: when you are ready, like triple checked your README, tested everything locally, and you are happy with your task, just hit the button in the google website
<elopio> one of us will look at it, some time soon. Not immediately, because we have other tasks to do, too.
<konrad11901[m]> heber: by the way, have you tested the 17.10.1 version?
<Nissaar> how do i ask the mentors to fork my repo etc... for packaging a snap ?
<daniellimws> have you done the call for testng?
<elopio> Nissaar: you need to ask first on the forum to transfer the name
<Nissaar> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/https-github-com-nissaar-pyradio-snap-creation/3537
<Nissaar> is that good ?
<elopio> Nissaar: nop. You need to give the instructions to install it, you need to give some examples of the things you want them to test. And ideally, you would explain why this project is cool so they join and help you.
<elopio> you can put screenshots, or even better, an asciinema. The nicer your text looks, the more testers you will get. You can edit the post to add more info
<elopio> Nissaar: take a look at mine: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-ipfs/97 Or search for "call for testing" in the forum, there are many nice examples.
<Nissaar> thx
<Nissaar> elopio: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-pyradio-snap/3537 is that good ?
<daniellimws> Nissaar, why does it say sudo snap refresh ipfs
<elopio> Nissaar: $ sudo snap refresh ipfs
<Nissaar> oops forgot to changed that
<Nissaar> done
<elopio> Nissaar: my same comment as above. Take it slow, review three times, do not rush, try it yourself
<elopio> Nissaar: it says that it's in the beta channel, but on the install instructions you are not passing --beta
<elopio> Nissaar: and you are not giving any usage instructions. With those steps, you are telling people that your snap prints a help text. Please add some real usage scenarios.
<elopio> Nissaar: and finally, you give a step for refreshing that makes no sense in this case. You have just pushed one revision. I would remove that part.
<elopio> take your time, keep polishing the post and once you are happy, submit the task on google. I will check it again tomorrow.
<elopio> For now, it's time for me to do something different. Thanks for your contributions everybody! See you tomorrow.
<daniellimws> bye
<Accelerator> yeah bye :)
<ivanfon> degville: davidcalle: I claimed a task (https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5279421646766080/) but it appears to already be done (https://github.com/canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com/issues/487), is there still any way I can claim a different one? Looks like the deadline to claim tasks already passed.
<ubot93> Issue 487 in canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com "Tutorial Wanted - How to debug a snap" [Open]
#ubuntu-google 2018-01-16
<Nissaar> m4skin: 13
<m4sk1n> thanks
<heesen> elopio,could you please take a look at my task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5911781492916224/
<balloons> last day rush :-)
<popey> :)
<popey> Always :)
<Nissaar> popey: hi
<Nissaar> elopio: hi
<Nissaar> ive successfully packaged the python snap: pyradio
<Nissaar> i need to ask the snapchat admin to fork my repository
<Nissaar> snapcrafters***
<daniellimws> lol snapchat
<Nissaar> hehe
<Nissaar> i need to pull it on my github
<Nissaar> its locally in the folder pyradio-snap
<konrad11901> elopio: you there?
<Nissaar> how do i put in on github to allow the admin to make the pull request ?
<daniellimws> have you made the call for testing?
<daniellimws> wait you had
<daniellimws> but you can ping popey to help you with that ^
<Accelerator> Like you already pinged him XD
<daniellimws> yea haha
<Accelerator> btw konrad11901 the one you were looking for is now online hehe
<Nissaar> popey: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-pyradio-snap/3537
<konrad11901> Accelerator: I know :D
<Nissaar> btw is the deadline to submit the task passed ?
<popey> hi!
<popey> looking!
<Nissaar> great !
<konrad11901> popey: hi! since you have bigger experience than me in almost everything, can you suggest something that is available both in GNOME Software AND Snap Store?
<konrad11901> and is quite light
<popey> konrad11901: pulsemixer
<konrad11901> popey: I see that it's not available in GNOME Software :(
<popey> huh, it should be if you search for it
<konrad11901> popey: https://i.imgur.com/vg70k6k.png
<konrad11901> oh umm
<konrad11901> I see that other people are able to find it
<Nissaar> popey: is mine good ?
<konrad11901> maybe it's because I'm on bionic
<heesen> elopio,could you please task a look at my task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5911781492916224/
<popey> sorry, I got disconnected, bad internet here today
<Nissaar> popey: should i send you the link again ?
<popey> no, iam replying on the forum
<popey> just had to wait till my connection came back :)
<popey> replied...
<popey> konrad11901: interesting!
<Nissaar> popey: on my pc its running with the audio
<Nissaar> the radio is playing
<popey> Nissaar: are you sure you're running the snap? "snap run pyradio"?
<Nissaar> i ran only: pyradio --play
<popey> i bet you have it in your path
<popey> what happens if you run "which pyradio"?
<popey> bet it's not /snap/bin/pyradio
<Nissaar> yes im running it in the path ive built
<popey> right, run the snap
<popey> "snap run pyradio"
<Nissaar> it opens the interface to play the radio
<popey> konrad11901: i don't understand - @flexiondotorg does pulsemixer show up for you in gnome software?
<popey> Nissaar: choose one and press enter
<popey> flexiondotorg: https://i.imgur.com/vg70k6k.png from konrad11901
<Nissaar> it plays with the sound
<Nissaar> popey: the radio plays
<Nissaar> popey: im pushing it into the beta channel again just in case
<wxl> popey: had a busy day yesterday and didn't have a chance to deal with this request for more time which i would have granted. anything we can do at this point? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5208549753880576/
 * popey looks
<Nissaar> popey: ill add the stage-packages you mentionned, build it again, and release it on the beta channel again
<popey> wxl: not a lot you can do now I think.
<wxl> k thx for looking…
<Nissaar> popey: ive already rreleased it again. can you please look into it now ?
<popey> yup
<Nissaar> it says revision 5 of pyradio rleased
<popey> are you sure you added pulseaudio to the plugs?
<Nissaar> yes
<popey> snap interfaces pyradio shows no pulseaudio interface connected
<Nissaar> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26398408/
<popey> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/oAGMxxmA/
<popey>  stage-packages should say "libpulse0" not pulseaudio, as I said on the forum
<Nissaar> ahhh okay. im on it. thx
<popey> np :)
<Nissaar> popey: fixed
<popey> still not playing here. Looks like you're shipping mplayer in your snap, which likely wants x11.
<popey> This has turned out to be a complex snap, for what it does!
<Nissaar>  popey: yes it seemed easy but it isnt
<Nissaar> popey: you must have mplayer installed to be able to play
<Nissaar> and vlc also
<popey> i have both and that won't work
<popey> the snap won't see them outside the snap
<popey> but having them inside the snap should work
<popey> but then it needs x11 plug
<Nissaar> i should add another plug then ?
<Nissaar> how is it working on my laptop ? i dnt have any other software installed :(
<popey> you can try adding x11
<popey> snappy-debug.security scanlog
<popey> run that, then in another terminal run "snap run pyradio" and see if it work
<popey> I dont understand why it works for you, unless you're running "pyradio"
<popey> you need to be sure you're running the snapped version, not any other version
<Nissaar> even with snap run pyradio its running
<Nissaar> popey:snappy-debug.security: command not foundsnappy-debug.security: command not found
<popey> oh, sorry, you have to install it, "sudo snap install snappy-debug"
<Nissaar> popey: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26398492/
<popey> yeah, as expected
<Nissaar> popey: what should i do ?
<popey> test it with x11
<Nissaar> how ?
<Nissaar> popey :ah edit snapcraft.yaml and rebuild and so on ?
<popey> yes
<Nissaar> im on it
<heesen> elopio,could you please task a look at my task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5911781492916224/
<Nissaar> popey: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26398532/
<popey> try pushing and I'll test here
<Nissaar> its processing... should be ready in a few minutes. im going to have dinner
<Nissaar> popey: brb in abt 20 min
<popey> ok
<Nissaar> popey: back
<Nissaar> popey: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26398628/
<popey> ugh, x11 interface requires a desktop file.
<popey> you might be able to get away with making an empty pyradio.desktop in snap/gui ...
<popey> try it
<Nissaar> popey :uhm can you explain a bit more ?
<popey> x11 plug assumes you're making a graphical desktop application (which you're not) and the store enforces that, and said you _must_ ship a .desktop file
<popey> which is a file desktop apps usually ship which tell the desktop (unity, gnome) how to launch your application
<popey> the file should be in snap/gui/pyradio.desktop
<popey> and you _may_ be able to ship it empty in your snap, to work around the store requirement
<popey> or you could add just a few lines like this:-
<popey> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/VFGwXWKt/
<Nissaar> popey: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26398674/
<Nissaar> shpuld i change the version to 1.3.2 as my snap ?
<popey> did you rebuild it?
<Nissaar> yes
<Nissaar> popey:https://paste.ubuntu.com/26398696/
<popey> and the desktop file is called pyradio.desktop and is in snap/gui ?
<popey> aha!
<Nissaar> popey: yes it is
<popey> approved it!
<popey> (the snap)
<popey> you need to release it to a channel
<Nissaar> popey: i release it to beta ?
<popey> yeah
<Nissaar> popey: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26398718/
<popey> you dont need to push
<popey> just release
<popey> snapcraft release pyradio 8 beta
<Nissaar> what command should i type ?\
<popey> ^ that
<Nissaar> ahh ok ok sry didnt see that
<Nissaar> popey: revision 8 is not approved
<popey> bah, it's complaining about the desktop file again
<popey> one moment
<popey> Seems it didn't like the desktop file
<popey> the file is snap/gui/pyradio.desktop ?
<Nissaar> popey: https://imgur.com/a/miwMP
<popey> it needs to be pyradio.desktop
<popey> in the terminal, make sure it's pyradio.desktop (no capitals)
<Nissaar> why should it be in the tterminal ?
<popey> because if you double click a .desktop file in nautilus, nautilus can mangle it
<Nissaar> ive modified the file name
<Nissaar> ive tried push
<Nissaar> ive tried release
<Nissaar> im obtaining the ssame errors
<popey> did you rebuild?
<popey> you have to rebuild the snap whenever you change the desktop file
<Nissaar> yes
<Nissaar> im rebuilding again
<Nissaar> popey: same errors
<Nissaar> popey: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26398781/
<popey> in the terminal, can you run "ls -l snap/gui" ?
<Nissaar> no such file or directory
<Nissaar> popey: https://imgur.com/a/miwMP
<Nissaar> the file is in the path in the screenshot
<popey> hang on
<popey> in the directory where you're doing the snap creation
<popey> ~/pyradio-snap
<Nissaar> yes ?
<popey> you should have a snap directory, and in that a gui directory, and in _that_ the desktop file
<Nissaar> ahhh okaaaaaaaay
<popey> :)
<Nissaar> dnnt understand that part
<popey> I wondered why it could never find it :D
<Nissaar> popey: https://imgur.com/a/wtH3b
<Nissaar> is it good ?
<popey> ya!
<Nissaar> popey: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26398808/ aaaaaaarrrrrrrggggghhhhhh
<popey> no thats fine
<popey> i can fiddle teh store to allow that
<Nissaar> yaaaaaaay
<popey> Progress! :D
<popey> "Could not find 'Exec=' in desktop file lint-snap-v2_desktop_file (pyradio.desktop.desktop)"
<popey> So add one line to the desktop file, "Exec=pyradio", rebuild, re-upload
<Nissaar> popey: under name ?
<popey> at the bottom
<popey> just add an extra line
<popey> don't put the quotes in
<popey> I appreciate this is a bit more painful than it should be :)
<Nissaar> [Desktop Entry] Version=1.0 Name=pyradio Exec=pyradio
<popey> But this is amazingly good feedback
<popey> yes
<popey> we will improve our documentation as a result of this!
<Nissaar> yay. at least i helped in something xD
<popey> it failed the same way. says the exec line is missing
<Nissaar> yes i received that too
<popey> those  are separate lines, right?
<Nissaar> yes separate lines
<Nissaar> ive rebuild
<popey> your desktop file is called pyradio.desktop.desktop
<popey> (this is what i said about nautilus mangling the file)
<popey> you need to rename it, but don't use nautilus.
<popey> mv snap/gui/pyradio.desktop.desktop snap/gui/pyradio.desktop
<popey> don't double click it in nautilus
<popey> and then rebuild
<Nissaar> it released !!!!!!
<Nissaar> popey: here's the call https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-pyradio-snap/3537/7
<popey> yay
<popey> \o/ it works
<Nissaar> popey: now what should i do so that you can fork and tranfer the name ?
<popey> https://github.com/snapcrafters/fork-and-rename-me
<popey> fork that and rename it to pyradio (or do you already have a git repo?)
<Nissaar> popey:https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-pyradio-snap/3537/7
<Nissaar> popey:https://github.com/Nissaar/Pyradio-snap-creation
<popey> awesome.
<popey> I will pm you an address to email, ask them to transfer to snapcrafters
<Nissaar> popey: right thanks
<popey> Once that's done, I'll import the repo into snapcrafters
<Nissaar> im on it
<popey> Nice work
<Nissaar> popey: should i submit the link ?
<Nissaar> uhm ive one question
<popey> submit what link where?
<Nissaar> i should upload the files in this:https://github.com/Nissaar/Pyradio-snap-creation right ?
<Nissaar> the github link in the mail ?
<popey> yeah, that wouldn't hurt :)
<Nissaar> popey: i cannot upload the files in my forked repository
<popey> which files?
<popey> it only needs the snapcraft.yaml and the desktop file, surely?
<Nissaar> popey: ive sent the mail
<popey> great!
<popey> Nissaar: feel free to submit the gci task now :)
<popey> you dont need to wait for the rename/import
<Nissaar> popey:https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5353633833025536/
<Nissaar> popey: thank you very much
<popey> Thanks
<Nissaar> popey: how may contact you i want to package other snaps after gci ?
<popey> on irc or via the email address I gave you earlier :)
<Nissaar> the irc chat will still be on ?
<Nissaar> ok thx
<popey> well, I will always be on irc :) so you can pm me
<popey> we also have a #snappy channel :)
<popey> and the forum
<Nissaar> ok ill try to work when i have free time
<Nissaar> thank you very much :D
<Accelerator> kyrofa: Are you free?...Could you review my task?
#ubuntu-google 2018-01-17
<Accelerator> popey: Made some progress with the list?
<popey> Accelerator: list?
<Accelerator> popey: The list of incompleted documentation and all :D...you said you were working on it :)
<popey> oh, we will work on it after gci completes
<Accelerator> Oh ok..let us know when you finish it :)
<heesen> elopio,are you there
<heesen> elopio, i needed help with how to upload to the snap store
<heesen> elopio, i have uploaded to the store but i can download it
<accelerator[m]> Hi there
<RAI> hi i need help
<RAI> please any mentor online
<RAI> please
<RAI> please be quick
<RAI> please please
<Accelerator> Hi...what's your problem?
<RAI> ineed help
<RAI> regarding a task
<RAI> wxl
<RAI> are you online
<daniellimws> RAI, have you not learnt your lesson?
<daniellimws> please be patient dude
<RAI> deadline today
<RAI> please help
<RAI> plz
<RAI> plz
<RAI> a
<RAI> b
<RAI> c
<RAI> d
<Accelerator> Alright wait
<Accelerator> Stop that
<Accelerator> Tell us your problem
<coolpolygons> we may be able to help
<RAI> where can i download budgie
<tsimonq2> !ops
<ubot93> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<RAI> ubuntu budgie
<Accelerator> Let me handle this guys
<Accelerator> please?
<coolpolygons> Accelerator: got it
<RAI> where to download ubuntu budgie
<Accelerator> RAI: HERE
<RAI> where
<Accelerator> RAI: http://bfy.tw/G5eP
<RAI> link
<RAI> plz link
<RAI> help me
<Accelerator> I just gave you the link :D
<popey> RAI: pack it in
<RAI> popey help
<popey> RAI: stop spamming the channel with single line replies. Wait for a reply.
<coolpolygons> https://ubuntubudgie.org/downloads
<RAI> ok waiting
<coolpolygons> try that link and see what you get
<RAI> which version to download?????
<popey> RAI: which task is it you're looking to complete?
<coolpolygons> what does your task say?
<daniellimws> RAI, are you doing the iso testing task?
<popey> Because that will have an affect on which iso you need
<daniellimws> isnt there already the link on the task
<coolpolygons> if iso testing, there should be a lin kthere
<Accelerator> Yeah
<coolpolygons> in the qa tracking page
<popey> Right.
<Accelerator> The task has all the info needed
<RAI> Run the Ubuntu Budgie image (iso) tests and report your results
<RAI> plz help
<popey> We _are_ helping
<popey> Link to the task.
<RAI> Run the Ubuntu Budgie image (iso) tests and report your results
<popey> *link*
<RAI> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds/164490/downloads is this coorect
<RAI> it takes 5 hours to download
<konrad11901> Yes, it is.
<RAI> what should i do now
<RAI> deadline
<RAI> my net and laptop both are slow
<RAI> shit
<popey> Do a different task?
<RAI> shit
<popey> Dude, stop
<popey> Last time.
<daniellimws> it's too late to claim actually
<coolpolygons> mhm
<daniellimws> maybe that's why he is panicking
<Accelerator> Yeah deadline is over
<daniellimws> but that's no reason to act like this
<coolpolygons> RAI try downloading it and see how far you get. if you cannot finish it, then it doesn't matter that much.
<coolpolygons> at least you tried right?
<RAI> i am not in the leaderboard
<coolpolygons> it is difficult to get on the leaderboard. and if you cannot do it this year, you can always try again next year
<RAI> YEAR
<coolpolygons> learn more programming, do some ubuntu things, and prepare
<Accelerator> Yeah
<coolpolygons> a year is a good chunk of time to improve your skills
<daniellimws> RAI, why do you want to be on the leaderboard?
<RAI> want to win
<Accelerator> Oh
<daniellimws> do you think you can win if you act like this?
<RAI> am i wrong
<daniellimws> I don't know, are you?
<coolpolygons> RAI we know you are desperate to win, because every participant was like that
<Accelerator> RAI: You entered late in the competition....difficult now
<RAI> nooooo
<RAI> un fair
<coolpolygons> you can always try next time.
<Accelerator> Uh...only 5 hours left for competition to be over and you can't claim any new task
<daniellimws> RAI, do you know that the mentors are the people that pick the winners?
<daniellimws> if you want to win next year, you need to stop acting like this
<konrad11901> RAI: there's nothing unfair there
<RAI> i want to win
<tsimonq2> Guys, stop feeding the troll...
<coolpolygons> tsimonq2: we r trying to calm him down... he's probably going to be like that forever if we dont do sth...
<coolpolygons> and it doesnt feel that good to leave him like that
<coolpolygons> :(
<tsimonq2> heh ok
<RAI> no iam not on leaderboard
<accelerator[m]> Qazi Omair Ahmed: It's not him on the leaderboard
<RAI> hurray
<popey> Which leaderboard are you guys talking about?
<RAI> but really omair
<Accelerator> Oh i see
<konrad11901> popey: there's a leaderboard with top 10 participants (according to number of tasks they've done)
<popey> On the google site or external?
<RAI> plz tell omair fast
<konrad11901> popey: https://codein.withgoogle.com/organizations/ubuntu/
<konrad11901> it should be on the bottom
<konrad11901> can you see it?
<konrad11901> there's also an external page
<konrad11901> https://gci-leaders.netlify.com
<popey> oh, i never scroll that far :)
<coolpolygons> xD
<RAI> hurray
<RAI> i am on the leaderboard
<RAI> bye
<RAI> yay
<Accelerator> Yeah bye
<RAI> y
<RAI> a
<RAI> y
<coolpolygons> bye
<Accelerator> XD
<konrad11901> wow
<konrad11901> :)
<coolpolygons> wow
<tsimonq2> wowwww
 * daniellimws facepalms
<coolpolygons> did not know that would work
<Accelerator> Ok guys that was so cool
<tsimonq2> Is he actually on the leaderboard tho?
 * daniellimws looks at omairqazi
 * Accelerator grins
<daniellimws> wouldnt make sense to I suppose
<coolpolygons> bruh
<daniellimws> I don't think he completed any ubuntu task?
<Accelerator> That's right
<coolpolygons> so is GCI finally over then?
<popey> in 5 hours
<coolpolygons> D:
<Accelerator> Right some tasks are still being reviewed
<coolpolygons> oh srsly xD
<accelerator[m]> Bye o/
<Kinshuk> Hi
<Kinshuk> Who are the winners?
<Kinshuk> Plz tell
<Kinshuk> Fast
<Kinshuk> Plz
<Kinshuk> Plz be fast
<Kinshuk> Winners
<Kinshuk> Or
<Kinshuk> Plzzzz
<Kinshuk> Finalists
<Kinshuk> Tell me fast
<Kinshuk> Tell
<Kinshuk> A
<Kinshuk> B
<Kinshuk> C
<Kinshuk> D
<Kinshuk> E
<Kinshuk> F
<Kinshuk> G
<Kinshuk> H
<Kinshuk> I
<Kinshuk> J
<Kinshuk> K
<Kinshuk> L
<Kinshuk> M
<Kinshuk> N
<Kinshuk> O
<Kinshuk> P
<Kinshuk> Q
<Kinshuk> R
<Kinshuk> S
<Kinshuk> T
<Kinshuk> U
<Kinshuk> V
<Kinshuk> W
<Kinshuk> X
<Kinshuk> Y
<Kinshuk> Z
<Kinshuk> Plz tell
<Accelerator> Seriously again??
<daniellimws[m]> popey, do you think any action should be taken against rai/kinshuk?
<Accelerator> popey: daniellimws is right....otherwise kinshuk will keep up spamming here :/
<konrad11901> 17:00 UTC guys!
<Accelerator> Right...GCI is officially over now :(
<daniellimws[m]> GG
<konrad11901> gg
<heesen> yes
<Accelerator> Yeah gg everyone :)
<popey> Thanks so much everyone for taking part!
<Accelerator> I think we should thanks the mentors for being friendly and helpful :D
<daniellimws[m]> Thanks to all mentors for the guidance!
<Accelerator> s/thanks/be thanking
<konrad11901> Yes, thank you so much mentors, you were really helpful!
<tsimonq2> gg
<tsimonq2> :F
<tsimonq2> *:D
#ubuntu-google 2018-01-20
<accelerator[m]> Hi..welcome back
<Accelerator> elopio: The integration tests failed again...so i updated the branch...don't know if it will pass all the tests this time...
<Accelerator> elopio: Alright...all the tests passed :)
<Accelerator> elopio: You free?
<Accelerator> elopio: Well i'm off to sleep...review my PR if you are free..thanks :D
#ubuntu-google 2018-01-21
<Accelerator> popey: Hi...elopio was supposed to merge my PR but he seems to be a bit busy...think you could remind him or something?
<popey> I'll speak to him tomorrow :)
<popey> Thanks for the nudege Accelerator
<Accelerator> Alright thanks :)
<Accelerator> popey: Just curious...what's 'nudege'?..Nothing about that on the internet
<popey> a typo of "nudge"
<Accelerator> Alright thanks :D
